# Moss for a Discus planted tank.



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

Right now, I'm getting all the things ready to make my 75g a planted tank. There are discus in there right now and I'm not sure if I will keep them or not.

My mind has been set on a scape that has many manzanita branches covered in moss. Out of all the mosses I researched I liked the peacock moss and I am wondering if this can tolerate 82-84*F temps? If not what moss can survive these temps?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a quote from Aquamoss site...

From my experience growing this *Peacock Moss*, it grows much better in cooler temperature at about 25°C. In higher temperature about 30°C, the moss starts to loose it peacock-shaped fronds.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I know a guy who has what I believe is Fissidens fontanus in his discus tank and it grows nicely.

http://www.aquamoss.net/Fissidens-fontanus/Fissidens-fontanus.htm


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

OOO that looks very nice also. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> I know a guy who has what I believe is Fissidens fontanus in his discus tank and it grows nicely.
> 
> http://www.aquamoss.net/Fissidens-fontanus/Fissidens-fontanus.htm


Do you know how warm this guy keeps his tank? I am planning to rescape my 125 gal discus tank and wanted to to use fissedens, but I thought it would die at 86F. So far I have not found a moss that will grow in water that warm.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

fissidens is relatively tolerant of temperature, and most water parameters actually. Im my experience its real easy to keep just give it adequate light and co2 if you don't want it to grow painfully slow. I have tons of it growing in a 180 gallon discus tank that is at 87*


----------

